# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  رسالة إلى الحريص على اغتنام رمضان

## سعيد الرميح

رسالة إلى الحريص على اغتنام رمضان 

http://www.saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=97&book=7245

----------

